# fakturering

## trondert

Hei.

Noen som kjenner til noen faktureringsprogrammer, eller maler for norske fakturaer?

----------

## janosh

øh, vet ikke om det er dette du trenger, men har du prøvd www.sendregning.no??

----------

## trondert

Ikke så dum den nei.

Men aller helst vil jeg gjøre det selv, starter opp som selvstendig næringsdrivende, så det hadde vært greitå gjort det kostnadseffektivt  :Smile: 

Men takk for tipsen!  :Smile: 

----------

